# Is it worth it?



## ChadB (18/9/15)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at purchasing some stuff from Aliaba and would like to know if any of you have past experiences with them? I know that quite a few sellers on there are "fake" but from a reliable source is it worth it? How was the shipping time?

Thanks in advance,
Chad


----------



## MJ INC (18/9/15)

Alibaba can be hit or miss and their delivery tends to be post or ems, neither is the best.


----------



## Achmat89 (19/9/15)

ChadB said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing some stuff from Aliaba and would like to know if any of you have past experiences with them? I know that quite a few sellers on there are "fake" but from a reliable source is it worth it? How was the shipping time?
> 
> ...



You have the option of Instant messaging the owner or the seller of the product. You can ask them if it is authentic or a clone and most likely they will answer you honestly.
I have bought from Alibaba a few times and all 3 i have received what i have asked for.
Only thing that sucks is the waiting period. Usually takes about 15-17 days to be shipped to SA and from there the waiting games begin because of SAPO. Estimated wait period is 1.5 - 2 months for your product. 
By that time there is an upgrade of the device you are looking for lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

Achmat89 said:


> You have the option of Instant messaging the owner or the seller of the product. You can ask them if it is authentic or a clone and most likely they will answer you honestly.
> I have bought from Alibaba a few times and all 3 i have received what i have asked for.
> Only thing that sucks is the waiting period. Usually takes about 15-17 days to be shipped to SA and from there the waiting games begin because of SAPO. Estimated wait period is 1.5 - 2 months for your product.
> By that time there is an upgrade of the device you are looking for lol


Doesn't Alibabba only sell in bulk? Does one have to be a vendor?


----------



## ChadB (19/9/15)

@kev mac From what i've read online, you don't have to be a vendor but have patience


----------



## method1 (19/9/15)

kev mac said:


> Doesn't Alibabba only sell in bulk? Does one have to be a vendor?



You have to be a verified vendor to use some of the features, but if you find a seller that does 1pc or small orders you can still buy from them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (20/9/15)

www.aliexpress.com is mostly aimed at consumers and they have good buyer protection. 
Some suppliers guarantee delivery within 30 or 60 days or you get a full refund.


----------



## method1 (20/9/15)

Aliexpress is more expensive though, closer to retail.


----------



## moonunit (20/9/15)

Ordered plenty off aliexpress and goods have always arrived. Be patient though unless you pay extra for shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

